# EPSON R1900 can use eco solvent inks



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey,

I have an EPSON R1900 and want to print on these McJET and OraJET and 3M vinyls.
They can only be printed with a solvent printer, such as the ROLAND SP300 etc.

I also want to do solvent T-shirts.

My question is that can the R1900 CIS do Solvent ink printing?


----------



## VivekM (Oct 12, 2010)

Supposedly, check out Eco-solvent Ink for Epson R1900

I really need to know if this works too. I want to print on 3M Controltac vinyls with eco-solvent ink using a desktop printer.

I Really need this to work .


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Let me know what you find out also


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

also very interested in the details.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Eco solvent ink requires printer with heater that dries the ink as it prints. There are companies that sells conversion kit for non eco solvent large format printer but R1900 is not one of them.

Here is a YouTube video that is talking about conversion kit:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v4xWSGIpBk[/media]Here is the website: 
http://www.solventprinterconversion.com/

There is a reference to Epson model in the table at this page:
http://www.solventprinterconversion.com/1solventkits.html#convertlist

Ask if there is a kit for R1900.


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

agree that the printer will not handle eco sol inks as it will eat the heads, tubing and other parts and it does not have the heater.


----------



## VivekM (Oct 12, 2010)

Is there any possible way to print on 3M controltac? I need to print solvent ink but i don't need such a LARGE printer or such an EXPENSIVE printer.

Can anyone, anyone tell me if there is a method!


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Most Roland Eco Solvent printers use epson print heads, DX2 DX5 and Dx7 and they are solvent resistant. It is possible that the desktop Epson printers may pass the eco solvent test, although not all manifold adapters are solvent resistant. To overcome the heating issue a blow dryer can be used to speed up ink drying.. I have seen some epson desktop printers converted on Youtube, so far none of them offer to tell how successful the conversion last, or how to go about the conversion..

I am now in the process of converting one of my Epson WF 1100 printer to eco solvent printing, so far the only issue I am having is how to convert the ink cartridges to eco solvent friendly dampers...


----------



## Cev979 (Mar 6, 2019)

The most important thing when trying to do this, to my understanding, is making sure the printer you want to use has the right type of print heads. I am in the process of converting an epson 1400 to use solvent inks. The 1400 has the dx5 print head which is used in some larger format solvent printers. Also the dx7 is commonly used for solvent inks. They can withstand the solvent base, with proper maintenance. It took quite a bit of research to figure it out, but I think it will pay for itself once I get it running. Alibaba sells a solvent ready ciss for the 1400, and with the dx5 head I should be ready to rock!


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

For 3 M and similar selfadhesive foils you do not need eco solvent. Just A + B ink processes would be fine. As well an simple Epson A4 set up. Just take a look at these samples


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have converted 3 workforce 1100 and 6 of the 1400 epsons. The print heads mostly not an issue for the conversion the problems comes form the followings,, ink lines, capping pump lines, manifolds. ciss ink tanks.. also carriage has to be modified and some cases the upper housing as well..


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

Not a problem in this case. You only need to dry B ink on substrate vinyl and print over it with A ink and dry again with some heater. Very safe procedure


----------



## Jwp860ct (Jul 9, 2018)

[


----------

